# Favored technique for light solo rigging



## CATreeTops (Jul 6, 2010)

When doing smaller jobs without a ground man, what method do people prefer for lowering branches that they don't want rolling down a bank, or landing on a fence, or possibly springing into a window, landing in a neighbor's yard that type of thing? Is there a more or less common method to secure and lower branches from within the canopy?


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Jul 6, 2010)

*abc123*

If you do lower them down yourself, how are you going to untie the rope from the limb so you can let down more limbs? There are ways to lower them yourself but untie the line might be a problem.


----------



## CATreeTops (Jul 6, 2010)

I may be able to shake it loose with a bowline. But suggestions is what I'm looking for if you have any.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Treeco posted a pic awhile back how he does it. Can't seem to find it now. Basically, you run your running line through a crotch or block the way you normally would, then wrap a piece of webbing with a biner around the branch to be removed, put your running line through the biner and then tie it off to the tree somewhere near you. Cut the branch, lower it and the sling down, untie the knot and pull the running line back through the biner and up to you. You'll need enough biners and slings to lower every branch and I wouldn't recommend climbing and cutting on your own, but it can be done.


----------



## CATreeTops (Jul 6, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Treeco posted a pic awhile back how he does it. Can't seem to find it now. Basically, you run your running line through a crotch or block the way you normally would, then wrap a piece of webbing with a biner around the branch to be removed, put your running line through the biner and then tie it off to the tree somewhere near you. Cut the branch, lower it and the sling down, untie the knot and pull the running line back through the biner and up to you. You'll need enough biners and slings to lower every branch and I wouldn't recommend climbing and cutting on your own, but it can be done.


That's an excellent idea. It seems i should have thought of that in hindsight. That would work for the odd precarious branch or few, but you're right, it might not be be feasible with a lot of lowering tasks. Thank you.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sliding them down on a screw link or biner on a zip line also works well.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jul 13, 2010)

*A few suggestions*

First : I agree with others .One should not be alone while cutting trees,,,,,ESPECIALLY WHILE ALOFT.

But ,I must confess to my crime,as I have done it ,once or twice,so here are a few tips.

You say you are doing light rigging? One of my favorites is to tip the limb or log over with a rope with it secured with a running bowline,then secure the saw,then you will have use of both hands to slipoff or untie the rope and throw the piece to the desired area on the ground. A little bit slower than "cut-n -throw" with one hand on the saw and one on the piece,but a LOT safer.

If you are not real high in the tree,you can use both ends of the rigging line,and the other end of your climb line.this will get you 3 heavy pcs on the ground.

However ,do not use the other end of the C L if it will use so much rope that you can't reach the ground. ALWAYS be able to escape .


----------

